# Wild Animals in the City



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I counted nine does browsing in from of a residential facility on the eastern edge of Farmington Hills this evening around 6:30. Didn't seem to be bothered by the vehicles going by or me when I pulled over to take a look. Part of the Rouge River and a wooded area is close by that they duck in and out of.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Petronius said:


> I counted nine does browsing in from of a residential facility on the eastern edge of Farmington Hills this evening around 6:30. Didn't seem to be bothered by the vehicles going by or me when I pulled over to take a look. Part of the Rouge River and a wooded area is close by that they duck in and out of.


So... are they "wild" animals?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

sureshot006 said:


> So... are they "wild" animals?


Maybe semi-domesticated. Like the cats that roam the neighborhood at night.

Had a coyote walking around yesterday about five blocks from the house.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Most wild animals will get used to people.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Martin Looker said:


> Most wild animals will get used to people.


...and yet some people never do. The deer near me always take flight when they see people. Often running full steam through the neighborhood right past people doing yard work etc. They survive here in small woodlots and are preyed upon by coyotes just like in the bigger forests of the north.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

There are some deer that live _*in the median of I-94*_, on the eastern side of Metro Airport. Between Inkster, and Telegraph roads. I usually see a couple that got hit by cars around this time of year. One, so far this year.


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> There are some deer that live _*in the median of I-94*_, on the eastern side of Metro Airport. Between Inkster, and Telegraph roads. I usually see a couple that got hit by cars around this time of year. One, so far this year.


Ecorse Rd. exit area on 94 E is full of deer, too.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

My son lives in the city of midland and he sees some dandy bucks on the dow property. He usually has a couple of nice pictures of them every deer season.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I watched 19 turkeys around noon today on 9 Mile and Telegraph area. They were in a front yard, then held up traffic as they crossed the road, one by one.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

Yesterday on a bike trail near 7 mile.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Petronius said:


> I watched 19 turkeys around noon today on 9 Mile and Telegraph area. They were in a front yard, then held up traffic as they crossed the road, one by one.


Probably getting out of dodge for thanksgiving!!


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

The trophy bucks on Pfizer land in Portage are well known.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

RDS-1025 said:


> The trophy bucks on Pfizer land in Portage are well known.


But, are those pharmacologically inhanced?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Lots of deer living in the Mound Road/ I 696 area.
View attachment 862984
View attachment 862985


----------

